
Harvard May Have Found the Source of Human Consciousness - Parbeyjr
https://edgylabs.com/2017/01/31/harvard-source-consciousness/
======
utunga
If the "rostral dorsolateral pontine tegmentum" area of our brain is
associated with consciousness my immediate question is - is this area equally
developed in cats, mice, birds, reptiles, fish etc?

------
ccvannorman
It looks like they've confused "consciousness" with "awakeness".

